# Autumn/fall town name?



## CloverTown (Oct 10, 2017)

I?m starting a new town and since it?s October, I want a town name that?s related to autumn/fall and maybe Halloween but I?m stuck! So far I?ve got:

Chestnut
Acorn (I need something else with it though)
Pumpkin

Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2017)

Acorn sounds really cute. Maybe Acornia? I was going to say something like Acorn Valley or Acorn Flat but they don't fit the 8 character limit.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 10, 2017)

Leafall? LeafTown? Autumnia? Nutville?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2017)

Knutvill

IDK looked cuter in my head. XD
(I just love K's ok...)


----------



## CloverTown (Oct 10, 2017)

I like Acornia and Nutville, they sound cute. Although the more I say it, the more just plain old Acorn sounds nice. Aaah I don’t know!


----------



## ShafferFamily5 (Oct 10, 2017)

Name the town Pumpkin or Punkin and the mayor Spice.


----------



## Miii (Oct 10, 2017)

Nutmeg
Allspice
Cinnamon
Clove
Harvest


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2017)

Miii said:


> Nutmeg
> Allspice
> Cinnamon
> Clove
> Harvest



Nutmeg is really cute!


----------



## Miii (Oct 10, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Nutmeg is really cute!



Thanks!  I really like using spices for names. My second town, Cardamon, is named after the third most expensive spice in the world, and the mayor of that town is named Saffron after the most expensive spice in the world xD If you're curious, vanilla is the second most expensive >.>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2017)

Miii said:


> Thanks!  I really like using spices for names. My second town, Cardamon, is named after the third most expensive spice in the world, and the mayor of that town is named Saffron after the most expensive spice in the world xD If you're curious, vanilla is the second most expensive >.>



~I'm just mad about Saffron. Saffron's mad about me!~ 

And I actually knew all of those! I am kind of in love with cooking shows. XD


----------



## CloverTown (Oct 10, 2017)

What do you guys think about the name ‘Nutshell’?


----------



## bcmii (Oct 10, 2017)

CloverTown said:


> What do you guys think about the name ‘Nutshell’?



Hmm. . .I don't know. . .I think the name Acorn is pretty good!


----------



## Haskell (Oct 10, 2017)

What will happen when your town is in the winter though?


----------



## CloverTown (Oct 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What will happen when your town is in the winter though?



It’s not to show the season of the town, it’s to show when my mayor arrived in town


----------



## bcmii (Oct 10, 2017)

CloverTown said:


> It’s not to show the season of the town, it’s to show when my mayor arrived in town



Lol, I've been thinking, and other names I came up with were:

Maple
Woodland
Harvest


----------



## ackawai (Oct 10, 2017)

I like the town name 'Pumpkin' and the character 'Spice'. At the train station, you would be listed as <town name> <player name> which would be Pumpkin Spice! That's so fun!


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (Oct 10, 2017)

Ooh I really like Chestnut and Goldleaf, also I like the suggested idea of Harvest and Nutmeg. You could always name your autumn town Autumn.


----------



## mayoraya (Oct 10, 2017)

What about Persimmon, Amber, or Cider? I also love pumpkin spice, that's a super cute one! My town is also a autumn town and I named it Chimney, but Cider was a close second for me!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 10, 2017)

hmm 

leafeon ( named after a pokemon if you like pokemon )
woodland
squash ( a gourd harvested in autumn )
chipmunk 
chestnut
leaves
gourd
crisp
golden
lantern
maize ( corn )


and thats all i got.. was going to say cranberry but thats more than 8 letters


----------



## Daysie (Oct 11, 2017)

I really like the name "Acorn"


----------



## Sloom (Oct 11, 2017)

Acornia
Acorno
Acorns
Apple
ApplePie
Autumn
Birch
Equinox
Fall Fox
Fall Hue
Fallbird
Falleaf
Fallove
Fallton
Falltown
Family
Family
Fig
Fig Tree
FinnaNut
Fox Leaf
FoxSocks
Fruitful
Grassy
Grateful
Harvest
Hazel
Leaf
Leaftown
Leaves
Maize
Maple
Memories
Nut Mix
Nutmeg
Oak
Oakdream
Oaktree
Orange
Peanut
Pine
Pinecone
Pumpkin
Pumpton
Rake
Red
Red Shade
Red Stain
Red Tint
Redfall
Redleaf
Rudeneja the way nature and/or the weather begins to feel like Autumn.
Rustle
Seasonal
Seed
Squash
Stems
Sycamore
Thankful
TreeFall
Twigfall
Twiggy
Twigs
Woodland
Yelleaf
Yellow


----------

